# Stupid mistake



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't be dumb like a certain hairy biped and store these on top of one another!









Seam along the side broke from the weight. Not the biggest deal in the world I can pick a new one up for 2 bucks. Problem is it was on a top shelf and underneath it was my camping gear. So now I have a tent and other crap I have to drag out and let dry so it doesn't mildew.

I fully except your scorn. :spank:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fret over stacking ammo cases, and you stack flimsy water containers? Sheesh!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like wimmens work to the untrained eye.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bring it to DE...my weather station read 101* today....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like wimmens work to the untrained eye. Kindly keep the ammo stored properly. If the godless commies attack..we might to borrow some.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like wimmens work to the untrained eye.


Soon as I get me a wimmen squatch it will be. That and makin' me a sammich!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

So...I'm not the only single soul around this place,eh?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch. Now is the best time to make mistakes and learn from them. The key phrase is learn from them. It's much easier to recover from right now than it will be later when it gets ugly.

Oh, mistakes will happen then too, it's human nature. But the mistakes we make now and learn from will mean fewer mistakes down the road.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wrong picture... never mind...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What age bracket do yall want. Our next door widder lady is always on the hunt. She likes rich guys who wear a suit and tie. I think she wants a preacher.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch please do a google search and learn about weight distribution.  Seriously, just get some 2 x 2 and make a shelf holder and make the shelves so you can slide the bottles under them. A sheet of visquine to make a pan would also protect anything under it.

I hope the water did not damage any of your other preps. The tent will dry out. Good thing you found it before things started to mildew.
@Robie there are a few of us that don't have a spouse for one reason or another. Mine was not by choice. By the way your avatar gives me the creeps, I don't know why but the Shining was really scary for me. I hate it when we drive by the Stanley Hotel.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

61...never been married...no kids that I'm aware of.

Been engaged 3 times.

Happy as an old lark.

Here's Johnny!.....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> What age bracket do yall want. Our next door widder lady is always on the hunt. She likes rich guys who wear a suit and tie. I think she wants a preacher.


If she gets a real preacher she will be sorely disappointed.

Squatch; Heavy stuff on bottom, and not too high.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie said:


> ... there are a few of us that don't have a spouse for one reason or another.
> ...By the way your avatar gives me the creeps, I don't know why but the Shining was really scary for me. I hate it when we drive by the Stanley Hotel.


I liked it because I can, and cause I'm single too. :encouragement:
I taught the grandboy to sneak up on Mamma the other day and work his finger while chanting "red-rum, red-rum"! It had the desired effect. :laughhard:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Sasquatch please do a google search and learn about weight distribution.  Seriously, just get some 2 x 2 and make a shelf holder and make the shelves so you can slide the bottles under them. A sheet of visquine to make a pan would also protect anything under it.
> 
> I hope the water did not damage any of your other preps. The tent will dry out. Good thing you found it before things started to mildew.
> @Robie there are a few of us that don't have a spouse for one reason or another. Mine was not by choice. By the way your avatar gives me the creeps, I don't know why but the Shining was really scary for me. I hate it when we drive by the Stanley Hotel.


Thank you for the advice. I am sorely desperate for space these days so I have to fill every nook and cranny. Those were placed behind some tote tubs in a closet. I figured one stacked on the other would be alright (weight wise) but obviously I was wrong. I have other water stored in other spots. That was just more water. You know, one is none and two is one sorta deal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the Warden and I have been enjoying happily married bliss for the last fifty years or so. She is going to be joining Alice Kramden up on the moon if she dont quit lipping off so much. She dont realize what some of us learned from watching Popeye on TV...He often said..I can only takes so much..cause I cant takes no more. Do they ever just shut up for a while?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well the Warden and I have been enjoying happily married bliss for the last fifty years or so. She is going to be joining Alice Kramden up on the moon if she dont quit lipping off so much. She dont realize what some of us learned from watching Popeye on TV...He often said..I can only takes so much..cause I cant takes no more. Do they ever just shut up for a while?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i was always accused of being a Baby Huey..Then I met Baby Huey and he was not me. It still breaks me plumb up.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are yall still watching Baby Huey. They are still talking about how the tooth fairy comes to steal teeth and give them to us old folks. i am being driven crazy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> 61...never been married...no kids that I'm aware of.
> 
> Been engaged 3 times.
> 
> ...


My Dad just turned 81 and has been divorced for the last 30 years. He insists it has been the best 30 years of his life.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't be dumb like a certain hairy biped and store these on top of one another!
> 
> View attachment 23250
> 
> ...


Indoor pool?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well the Warden and I have been enjoying happily married bliss for the last fifty years or so. She is going to be joining Alice Kramden up on the moon if she dont quit lipping off so much. She dont realize what some of us learned from watching Popeye on TV...He often said..I can only takes so much..cause I cant takes no more. Do they ever just shut up for a while?


Well I guess I'm truly blessed. November will be 28 years for us. She is still my best friend. We are as opposite as 2 people can be and we still enjoy each others company. For me, it's nice to have someone to grow old and share life with. Don't get me wrong, we had our rough patches. Enough rough patches that I didn't think we would make it but we did. She is a gift from God and I give thanks everyday.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Well I guess I'm truly blessed. November will be 28 years for us. She is still my best friend. We are as opposite as 2 people can be and we still enjoy each others company. For me, it's nice to have someone to grow old and share life with. Don't get me wrong, we had our rough patches. Enough rough patches that I didn't think we would make it but we did. She is a gift from God and I give thanks everyday.


22 years for me. It's been a ride but I would trust no one else to have my back save my brother. She puts up with my shit so she is a keeper till she decides otherwise.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't be dumb like a certain hairy biped and store these on top of one another!
> 
> View attachment 23250
> 
> ...


You may want to consider storing in these going forward....






....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't be dumb like a certain hairy biped and store these on top of one another!
> 
> View attachment 23250
> 
> ...


Better now than later.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We live and learn and life goes on , better to find out now then later . make some shelves and stack your water on , looks like you have the space to do it there .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> What age bracket do yall want. Our next door widder lady is always on the hunt. She likes rich guys who wear a suit and tie. I think she wants a preacher.


Rich preacher??? I don't think Jimmy Swaggart is around anymore.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This is the ultimate definition of the word..."oops"! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did the same thing a few years ago... I bet neither of us will do it again!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a bunch of these cheap at an estate sale. they have worked perfectly for storing 2.5 and 5 gallon water containers in my closet under my shirts and pants that hang. Might help you with your problem. They are not too expensive new....

HDX 3-Shelf Steel Shelving Unit in Black-EH-WSTHDUS-006B - The Home Depot


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Rich preacher??? I don't think Jimmy Swaggart is around anymore.


Well I sure see him still blubbering around on satellite TV sometimes. He is a great singer if you aint never heard him belting out the tunes.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well I sure see him still blubbering around on satellite TV sometimes. He is a great singer if you aint never heard him belting out the tunes.


Well the best thing about Ol' Cry Baby was his 1st cousins, Jerry Lee Lewis, and Mickey Gilley, and they weren't real catches either.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He is bound to be kin to Elvis some way or another. Glad you reminded me about the old Killer. Love his music. Especially the one about going middle aged crazy. Reminds me of the day I turned 35..lol. We was not allowed to watch Elvis cause my grandpa thought he was part black. It had to do with the big lips I think.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well I sure see him still blubbering around on satellite TV sometimes. He is a great singer if you aint never heard him belting out the tunes.


Sure he is still around. he has his on TV broadcasting station - SBN or SonLife Broadcasting. Broadcasts globally and daily from Baton Rouge La. Thing about Jimmy, he loves to sing ..... I suspect more than he loves to preach which is saying a lot.

His son Donny, and grandson Gabriel are now traveling evangelists in their own right and work through SonLife. They love to pound the piano in ALL of his services. This is ..... original southern gospel at its finest.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He pretty much disappeared from the TV around here.

I remember ol waterfall eyes Tammy Faye Bakker too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> He pretty much disappeared from the TV around here.
> 
> I remember ol waterfall eyes Tammy Faye Bakker too.


She passed away, had health issues. Wore them big ass eyelashes up to the end.

Jim Bakker is back on TV selling emergency preparedness kits and mixing in a little prophesy to help push a preparedness worldview. He has remarried and his wife appears with him on his late night program.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> She passed away, had health issues. Wore them big ass eyelashes up to the end.
> 
> Jim Bakker is back on TV selling emergency preparedness kits and mixing in a little prophesy to help push a preparedness worldview. He has remarried and his wife appears with him on his late night program.


You need to sleep more instead of watching those 1-800 call girl infomercials and fallen preachers that come on in the middle of the night.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> You need to sleep more instead of watching those 1-800 call girl infomercials and fallen preachers that come on in the middle of the night.


You know all to well, I suspect ..... the signs of a lifetime of insomnia.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You know at one time..Tammy Faye was supposedly going to be moving to the little town where I worked. Never did pan out. Her hubby got a high tech lynching on overselling the timeshares. It was a routine practice at the utopian resort where the Warden and I worked for a while. She made us a living on that. My salesman buddy tole me one time.."Boy you could not sell ...... on a troop train." Which apparently the ultimate insult a person can give a wannabe salesman. lol Other than that about every famous preacher in the world lived over there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Squatch ...... I think everyone is being very kind and supportive of your little error and lapse in judgement. However, I do not believe that is what you were looking for when you made the post, I suspect it was a cry out for help ...... from deep down in your inner most psyche.

Since no one else will fill this void you no have, nor speak the words you need to hear ...... I will step up and support you with the much needed words of redemption:

You dumbass.


----------

